# Watch out for those hooks! Kind of Graphic



## Qbano (Sep 6, 2012)

Fishing a little honey hole and rigged a pop and cork with a hook at 6" and 18", hooked this big cat and as he got close to shore he broke my FTU rod in 2 differnt places! Determined to land him I brought him up by hand! Now the fun part! Ready to take pictures and throw him back I was removing the hook and he jumped which brought my lower hook straight into my pinky! I didnt have any freshwater hooks since I mostly do bay fishing so I firgured I would use the new Tro-Kar lazer hooks I got for free at the Oakley Redfish Cup, bad idea! Carbide steel and sharpened to surgical spec! I didnt even feel it go in my finger! Now its off to the urgent care center since none of my tools will cut the hook. Doc used a tool that he uses to cut off wedding rings and the hook broke his tool! he appologized, refunded my money and sent me to the ER, ER doc couldnt cut it either so last resort? let's put so much lidocane that your finger is twice the size and cut open the entrance and exit hole and yank the eyelet through your finger! Hope all of you had a better Sunday than I!


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

OUCH!!!!!!!


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Ouch


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

poco jim said:


> OUCH!!!!!!!


X1000
That looks like it hurts!!!

Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I puckered


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

o man. ouch. hope all is well


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Sweet jesus! I hope they cleaned it good.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Kinda graphic huh lost my lunch kinda.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Ouch! I realize some hooks can really be tough, but I admit I am surprised that the ER cutters wouldn't work.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Rings are of really mild material and the cutter disc isn't that hard. That steel is HARD. A Dremel with a grinding disc would be the "preferred" method and they don't grow on trees. Two pair of vise grips would work too - one to hold and the other to bend/break.

SG2


----------



## creeker (Feb 14, 2005)

ooooohhhhhhh!!!!! I thought it was going to be an easy one since it was sticking out the other side!!


----------



## ranger374v (Dec 23, 2010)

**** look hurt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Qbano*

Just for our future reference, would you check if you can smash barb down with a pair of vise-grips, and let us know if it flattens it? With lesser hooks, we've done it, and it worked pretty well, not sure about the high grade trocar hooks. Most of us get to feel the bussiness end of a hook, if we fish pretty often. -Mike


----------



## gator409 (Sep 15, 2004)

man my finger hurts so sorry my friend


----------



## JD slayer (Jul 9, 2013)

It will feel better when it quit's hurting, sorry couldn't help saying that. I hope it heal's fast keep on fishing.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

God god. Been there. It aint fun. suprisingly the Worst part was the shots on each side of the finger to numb it.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Good Lawd, almost had coffee all over my screen! Hope that heals quickly!


----------



## Qbano (Sep 6, 2012)

Honestly the worst part of the whole ordeal was the Lidocane shots followed by broken pole and maybe worst of all having to leave a good spot in a feeding frenzy! Finger is healing well and should have a line back in the water tomorrow! 
Keep your lines tight and hooks far away!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Definitely OUCH! 

But man, those must be some **** good hooks.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

that's one of the reasons I have a small pair of bolt cutters in my truck.....could have nipped off one side or the other and slid it back out and continued fishing! knowing from experience, the second you get the hook out of your hand you feel instantly better!

for some reason there's been a lot of hooks in hands and fingers with our crew this season, and we've been 25+miles off shore every time....gotta have the tools if you're going to play the game...bolt cutters on the boat too!

sorry you ran into not one but two entire sets of people that didn't have the right stuff and couldn't help you....fancy doctors and ER couldn't get it done when all you really needed was to come across one ******* with bolt cutters and you would have been fine, LOL...

nice catfish, btw...
snookered


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Dremel tool....Ouch


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

When I went to the urgent care clinic a few weeks ago, I made the correct assumption that they wouldn't have the right gear to cut a hook, so I brought my own heavy duty side cutters. Doc still had a hard time cutting through the shank.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Be there. Done that. Got the tee shirt. Smarts a little doesn't it?


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Too small, throw it back!


----------



## rsumrall (Jul 2, 2010)

Been there. Use cheaper hooks. Friend cut the barb end off with end cutters. went back to fishing.


----------



## BBQFISH (Jun 12, 2013)

Holy ****! Those are really tough hooks!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Man that hurts just thinking about it. Hope you're doing OK now.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Made my butt hurt.


----------

